# Spanish resident applying for a new UK passport



## J.Porter

Hi Guys

I'm probably going to sound a bit disorganised and stupid but here goes, hope someone can advise -

I got residency in spain (a TIE card) in March '21. Now I just realised my UK passport expires this April. On going online to apply for my new british passport I realised they ask me where I'm resident, and also to send my old passport for the application. So I am wondering now if I was supposed to do something when I got residency in Spain i.e. tell some government office in the UK (not sure who) that I had residency in Spain... Now I'm not sure what happens when I go to apply for my new passport and hand in my old one and I guess they will say I've been living in Spain. Is this a problem? I just assumed with the scanning of passports these days they would know these things. But now I'm wondering if I could be in a lot of trouble for not making my situation clear.

It would be great to know of anyone whos been in a similar situation and can advise, or someone who knows about the situation regarding this.

Thanks in advance if anyone can help, it's all quite worrying!

James


----------



## MataMata

You are not in any trouble, this is a well trodden path so renew as per the instructions.

You do not have to inform the passport office of a change in residency and as a British citizen you are entitled to hold or renew your passport regardless of where in the world you actually reside.


----------



## J.Porter

Great thanks for the response. So when I apply, on the 1st question 'do you live in the UK' I would say no and put spain?


----------



## dancingspider

I do not understand why you need to ask a complete stranger where you live...? 

Whatever you put on the form, it should be reflect the realty. Whatever you do, do not put inaccurate, incorrect or incomplete information. If you do, you risk prosecution, if found out.


----------



## Poloss

I am resident in France and used to renew my UK passport via Brit consulate in Lyon or Paris.
Now all demands are centralised in the UK and they ďeliver via courrier to my home address here.
If you don't tell them where you live, however can they deliver your new passport to you?


----------



## xabiaxica

J.Porter said:


> Great thanks for the response. So when I apply, on the 1st question 'do you live in the UK' I would say no and put spain?


Of course. 

The process for renewing from outside the UK is slightly different, & of course you will have to supply yor address.


----------

